# Anyone use fresh factor or garlic from Springtime Inc.



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard so much about the garlic tablets from Springtime Inc. and how they prevent fleas and ticks. I ordered a supply to try on my dogs this spring. We like to go to the state park and walk on the trails but we easily come home with 10-15 ticks. I have tried the collars, chemicals, etc. I also purchased "fresh factor" we just started it one week ago. Anyone else use this. I put all three dogs on it but I really thought it would benefit my 13 year old.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! Yes, I use Springtime, Inc. supplements. I use the Fresh Factors, the Joint Health chewables, and the Bug-off Garlic chewables. Sometimes, I use the Stress-free Calmplex for 2 of my dogs. I really like these supplements. I feel they work for my dogs. I like their more natural ingredients. Two of my dogs eat them like treats, but my pickiest (who honestly won't eat much of anything "different") will only take hers with something like cream cheese, pill pocket, etc. My sister-in-law uses them, too, at my suggestion. Has been for years. She has an old poodle-mix that is arthritic, and the Joint Health chewables help him alot. Her dogs are in great shape, too. My 3 are eating Orijen Senior right now, topped in the morning with can - only dry at evening. This is followed by their "treats" i.e. Springtime, Inc. supplements LOL. They are doing great! Good luck to you!


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

I've used both the Fresh Factors & Stress Free Calmplex, both are excellent products! Noticed great improvements in coat on a female I had recently bought - she just weaned a litter and wasn't looking her best. We couldn't seem to get a good luster to her coat until we used the Fresh Factors, BUT, it did give one of my males a yeasty ear infection  He was the only one affected, tho. 
Using the Stress Free Calmplex right now, for my male dogs (have one in heat). What I really like about it is that it's not a traditional tranquilizer, but does calm them & takes the edge off stress related behaviors. Very reputable company, great products, IMO.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Well......Now here I come.....LOL

I just recently bought Fresh Factor, and the Calmplex for Willie....I honestly do not see a difference....:-(....The Fresh Factor, he got gas on.....:-(.....I quit using them.......Now I will try again, so see if it was a fluke, since seeing this post about them again......Can't hurt him. Years ago I gave brewers yeast tabs to our Irish Setter.....

Thanks for bringing this up again, as I took advantage of the buy so many, get so many free.......lol.....so I am PLENTY for a 8 pound dog....LOL

Good Luck, and let us know how they work for YOU! 


I should add.......Willie who eats ANYTHING......doesn't seem to like either of these....he looks and looks at them, and then I will call the cats name to get him to eat them.....I try to pick it up and give it to him and he keeps spitting it out.....then I call for the cat.....God forbid the cat gets anything....LOL....


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I put all three of my dogs on it about a week ago. I did notice some "gas" problems but it subsided in about two days. I throw the fresh factor in their breakfast and they don't even seem to know its there. They just gooble it all up. I will start the garlic around April. We usually start heading to the state park and the trails in May. I figure mid April will give it some time to build up in their system. Last year I actually stopped going to the park, we were coming home with 10-15 ticks each visit. That is with the tick collars and the monthly chemical treatment. The cost from Springtime Inc. is quite reasonable so I feel like it is worth a try.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Lucygoose, you might be doing this already, but with such a small dog, maybe you could break the fresh factors in half or even fourths. They are easy to break. And gradually work up to a whole tablet. Actually, Stella only gets half of the garlic chew. She does better on that dosage. And eventho' I and others feel they work for us, they may not for your dog. As we know, not everything works for everybody. Good Luck!


----------



## MyDogJinx (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tried the Calmplex and Fresh Factors. I didn't really notice a difference in my dog with the Fresh Factors, though she is young and eating Innova. My mother's dogs improved a fair amount on the Fresh Factors and they are 7+ years and eating Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. Their coats looked better and they had a touch more spring in their step.

As for as the Calmplex, I tried them on my dog to take the edge off when she was younger because she was ramped up almost all of the time, even after lots of exercise and stressed in some new situations. I cannot say I saw much of a difference though.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

SLD, I will try your advice....I thought about giving him half, but really didn't keep him on them very long after the gas to half it.....so today, he had one of each....(I had to call the cat again, as he *guards* it instead of eating it if you just give it to him.....even in his food, he takes it out and guards it....hehe) but tomorrow, I am giving him half and keep doing it no matter what ans see how he is a week from now.....Thanks!!


----------



## romeo127 (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone using fresh factors and joint health pills from springtime?
i have a 6 month old bullmastiff, i have heard large breeds such as mine shouldn't go up and down stairs but it is the only way in and out of the house for him. i recently purchased fresh factors and joint health chewables from springtime inc. i am not sure of how much dosage i should give my puppy. the bottle says two tablets per day, but since i have stairs i doubled the dosage to four a day.

is it safe to double the dosage for both bottles 4 fresh factor pills and 4 joint health pills a day for my bullmastiff puppy? and how long do i keep him on the dosage amount?

also it seems ever since i started with the fresh factors hes been shedding a lot! i'm not sure if it is his puppy coating shedding or the pills. 

please someone let me know a good dosage schedule to give my pup.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This is an old thread, but I'll chime in - I've been using the Bug-Off Garlic powder for my dogs for 2 summers now. I love it! I have never found a single flea or tick on ANY of them since I began using it last summer, and all of my dogs spend a large portion of the day outside each day... often in the tall grass and wooded property inside their fenced yard. 

I feel it's a great alternative to Frontline for those with big packs. Frontline got prohibitively expensive for me, and I never liked dosing with chemicals every month anyway.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs have been on BOG since April. Unfortunately they still got fleas. But, even when we go out running in the country, they haven't had any ticks at all. Not even one. And the mosquitoes seem to be staying away from them, too. I think the fleas are mutating or something.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

nekomi said:


> This is an old thread, but I'll chime in - I've been using the Bug-Off Garlic powder for my dogs for 2 summers now. I love it! I have never found a single flea or tick on ANY of them since I began using it last summer, and all of my dogs spend a large portion of the day outside each day... often in the tall grass and wooded property inside their fenced yard.
> 
> I feel it's a great alternative to Frontline for those with big packs. Frontline got prohibitively expensive for me, and I never liked dosing with chemicals every month anyway.


I'm on year 2 of using Bug Off Garlic...my vet told me yesterday that dogs can die from garlic! I told my husband, the research points otherwise and I'm not worried about it. Usually my vet is "whatever" when I tell him what I feed/use but the garlic got a rise out of him!


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I haven't used either of these but I just wanted to chime in and say, I haven't given my dog anything for flea and tick control, she's outside several times a day, gets into the bushes when she gets a chance, and we walk the neighborhood several times a week... and she has yet to have one single flea or tick. *Knock on wood*. I hope I didn't just jinx myself by saying that, lol. She just has such allergy issues I was reluctant to use a chemical flea prevention on her if I don't have to. I wasn't sure about the garlic so I just haven't tried that either.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm on year 2 of using Bug Off Garlic...my vet told me yesterday that dogs can die from garlic! I told my husband, the research points otherwise and I'm not worried about it. Usually my vet is "whatever" when I tell him what I feed/use but the garlic got a rise out of him!


I've heard that too  I give my dogs the minimum dosage and they are doing well on it since March 26th (when I started). I've seen the odd flea here and there, I've also used promeris once this year when I started seeing 2-3 per dog. 
Speaking of "that will kill your dog!", a few boarders came in last week who are RAW fed. The owner came in with dogs, beds, and a few buckets of meal-packaged chicken parts, organs, etc. Our receptionists and kennel aids don't feed RAW and haven't heard of it, and their eyes popped out of their heads when the lady held the chicken up and said "just chuck it to them". They thought she was joking. I love my employees; they didn't start finger wagging about "killer chicken bones" and "dogs shouldn't eat people food", they came and got me instead! Then the customer and I started swapping RAW stories, like the time Auz brought up a whole tangled mess of organ and veggie slop. I thought my poor girs were going to get sick 



nekomi said:


> This is an old thread, but I'll chime in - I've been using the Bug-Off Garlic powder for my dogs for 2 summers now. I love it! I have never found a single flea or tick on ANY of them since I began using it last summer, and all of my dogs spend a large portion of the day outside each day... often in the tall grass and wooded property inside their fenced yard.
> *
> I feel it's a great alternative to Frontline for those with big packs. Frontline got prohibitively expensive for me, and I never liked dosing with chemicals every month anyway.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Yes, I could definitely use a spider off product for my back porch, and my basement. ICK. We have an exterminator that sprays once a month but it doesn't seem to phase the spiders. I do find dead flies, ants and crickets though.


----------

